# Is BARF all the same?



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi guys
just a quick question my local pet shop sells a frozen barf not NI will this do in between getting my NI delivery do you think? I think it was called naturesway?
Thanks


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm sure it would be ok if its labelled barf. Just check the ingredients - ni is 85% chicken and bone with veg, fruit, fish oil and kelp. If the one you are getting is just meat and bone, you could always add some ground veg of your own. You could also give chicken wings and tinned tuna or sardines.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Or you could go the whole hog and BARF it yourself xxx

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1778&highlight=barf

Stephen xx


----------



## Tarimoor (Jul 20, 2011)

Check what variety of veg they have in there, for some reason, a lot of barf companies like to use veg with a high sugar content, sweet potato and butternut squash are two favourites!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Tarimoor said:


> Check what variety of veg they have in there, for some reason, a lot of barf companies like to use veg with a high sugar content, sweet potato and butternut squash are two favourites!


But aren't they natural sugars so ok


----------



## Tarimoor (Jul 20, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> But aren't they natural sugars so ok


Yes, as long as it's in balance. So I wouldn't expect every meal I ate to have sugary vegetables, I'd want some greens, some pulses and some root veg, and I do the same for my dogs  

Btw, it's usually the root veggies that are high(er) in sugars, makes sense as tubers act as a storage for plants during hard times.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm really confused as to what to feed Pushca now us NI every day not good then? One post suggests two days a month give a veggie offal mix then one day starve ( detox) I usually give Pushca 2 meals a day and would love any tips.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I think you can drive yourself a bit mad with all the alternatives. Most of us seem to be of the opinion that barf is the healthiest diet. If you want to do it yourself then its important to research and balance it properly. If you want the easiest and safest way, then ni has done it for you. No choking hazard, a correct mix to avoid constipation issues, double-ground veg to maximize the accessible nutrition and added fish oil and kelp. Plus its vet-approved. I'm not going to worry about it having butternut squash because I have confidence that ni are knowledgeable enough to know what they are doing and to have carefully chosen their ingredients. It is certainly a fabulous healthy food to give. Can the ingredients be improved on? I don't know, maybe, but you'd have to really study the subject to be sure. If you have any concerns then ni are very helpful on the phone and I'm sure will answer any queries.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

with Barf their are so many variations, i think you just neet to reserch it and find out what works for you.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

NI working fab for us, George loves it and as mentioned I trust it to be balanced and researched by NI, think you can over analyse things


----------

